# Frozen Thompson Water Seal.... still work?



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey all; I have about 2 gallons left out of 5 from my Thompson Water Seal can, but it has sat out for the winter. Will it still be good to spray on the deck and the fence? Don't really want to spend the money again, but don't want to resurface my deck either!

Cheers!


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Thompsons is nearly worthless before freezing, it can't be much worse now:whistling2:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Absolutely not


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Ininkus said:


> ...but don't want to resurface my deck either!


I'd be remiss if not to mention:
Then Don't Use Thompsons


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

But yes..freezing will kill it


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

From what _I_ know about this product, there should not be a problem if you were to use thawed-out frozen product...shake it well first. 

That is a technical answer and has nothing to do with perceived value of the product for the particular application you might have in mind.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

FYI for the original poster. We really aren't kidding. Thompson's really is horrible stuff. Even those folks that aren't very good at testing coatings, Consumer Reports, no longer even bothers to test the stuff after it consistently was at the bottom of their tests (e.g., not worth the can it is packed in) every time they decided to test deck finishes.

SirWired


----------



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, no kidding! I knew it was 'consumer grade', but I didn't realize the industry regarded it that way!

Well I'll have to do some shopping around for the stuff I use next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Itsmewilly (8 mo ago)

Funny no one mentioned an alternative


----------

